# Sicherheitsleck im BlackBerry Desktop Manager



## Newsfeed (4 November 2009)

Ein zu "Lotus Notes Intellisync"  gehörende ActiveX-Control ermöglicht Angreifer das Kopieren und Starten von Code aus der Ferne. Da das Control immer installiert wird, sind auch Anwender betroffen, die Intellisync gar nicht nutzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

